# Please review my first cycle products



## TheDutchCook (Apr 8, 2017)

YO UGBB!

I'm almost ready for my first pin. First cycle Test E and Var! Just wanted to know if anybody had any reviews on my product.

I've got three vials of *Testosterone Enanthate* and two bottles of *Oxandrolone*!

Everything I have is fully sealed, with my Test E even the box is sealed with plastic. So I don't have any concerns from my source although wanted to know if the underground manufacturer/lab is trustworthy.

My Test E is from *Bioniche Pharma* and my Vars are apparently from *Pfizer*!

After doing some research, I'm a bit wary about the Vars, as Pfizer discontinued making them and the label spells Oxandr*a*lone instead of Oxandr*o*lone.

I'll take some photos and send them through.

Cheers guys


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 8, 2017)

The Test E was plastic covered on all ends and the Var I cracked open and still sealed with foil. I can take photos of inside if needed?


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 8, 2017)

Pfizer apparently...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2017)

Ill take that var if its real..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2017)

No way is that var real. Could still be var. But it ain't pfizer. Their logo is always blue, they don't make anavar and that would be impossible to get.

The test is whatever just UGL.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy shit!!!  Phizer Var.


----------



## MuscleBeach (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello, interesting. Can you provide us with more photos of you gear?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 9, 2017)

How much you drop for all that$$? I didn't know Pfizer made var but pharma var is expensive as ****...and who u get that from cuz the only pharma var I've seen was from some gay dude at the gym who has HIV and is prescribed a **** ton of anavar and other AAS ...(I don't go through him for anything either)


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 9, 2017)

Take this with a grain of salt...My source replicates Pharma labels and it's quality stuff. He just wants to look as professional as possible.


----------



## Helix (Apr 10, 2017)

Pharm Anavar, if its real, is prescribed mainly for AIDS patients. Just sayin


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 22, 2017)

my hands are sweaty. Pass the var please


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

Nah you can get prescribed real var for Severe burns. The test looks legit, although you won't know until around week 4 of taking it.  I had no idea Pfizer made anavar, if it is real u can bet thats going to be some good stuff.  I take Anavar its a good one to be on, It's just very expensive.


----------



## TheDutchCook (Oct 23, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> How much you drop for all that$$? I didn't know Pfizer made var but pharma var is expensive as ****...and who u get that from cuz the only pharma var I've seen was from some gay dude at the gym who has HIV and is prescribed a **** ton of anavar and other AAS ...(I don't go through him for anything either)



I'm in Australia, it cost me $120 a vial for the Test and $150 for each bottle of Vars. So $660 AUD all up. I got it from one of my gym bros who I've grown up with. I don't think the Pfizer label is real either, after doing some research


----------



## TheDutchCook (Oct 23, 2017)

I haven't touched any of this stuff yet so I can upload photos of the pills and the vials if anyone's interested!


----------

